# Custom Made Inside Tags (where to buy?) Example Picture Inside.



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Was looking to buy custom inside tags and the outside tags. Was wondering where is the cheapest and some place to order them thanks

[media]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/816/math1o.jpg[/media]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are called woven labels. 

This company is a sponsor of the forum Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

You can also search at the top of this page on 'woven label' for more info and sources.


----------



## mishoga (Aug 13, 2009)

I purchase mine from Stadri Custom Eblems and I'm very happy with their product and customer service. They will accomodate large and small quanities. You will pay more for small quantities.
If I remember correctly, a while back I order 200 and it came out to $1 a label. At the time it was good. Now I order much higher and the tags are between [email protected] depending on how many I order.
Good luck!


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all help


----------

